# Neopets



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone here ever go on Neopets? lol I know I'm a dork but they do have some good games...


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i used to. when i was 8yrs old but its to child like for me.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

I DO!

They just changed game point ratios... so I haven't been playing many games

I just turned 18 and I used to play it when I was 12... but now I lean towards the stock market vs. kiddy games. Although I love faerie bubbles and revel roundup


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am guilty of playing Webkinz... they are coming out with a hedgehog in December!! :lol:


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG,I am very guilty of playing webkinz!! LOL :lol: wow i cant believe there coming out with a hedgehog!! :!: :!:


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

i've never heard of Webkinz.... time to look it up! lol


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

once you play you'll never go back!! muahaha :twisted:


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

oh.. but I need to buy something to get a code right?


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

ah!!!!!! webkinz! i think i'm on my 13th one or something. i used to work at a store that sold webkinz so of course i had to get a ton. i have.... a manatee, turtle, black cat, lion, brown beaar, googles, lil kinz googles, leopard, RACOON, and a bull frog. i also had a couple i bought that i never used the tags on and then gave them away. actually i gave all of them away except the googles and the manatee cause i was leaving for college and didnt have room for them.... 

however, i did get the bat from my old boss as a present cause he knew i was siked it was coming out! i'm not going to use the code though, so *lilhoglet* if you wanna PM me i'll give you the code so you can set up a webkinz account if you wanna play but dont wanna buy one 

back on topic. i used to play neopets. i had a blue kacheek named rocket987


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

BTW www.webkinz2008.com has all of the new animals coming out and the projected animals to come out. the hedgehog could be cuter...


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah it could look better.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I've never heard of webkins but I'll have to check it out sometime. Anyways, yeah I mostly go on there for the games (like lenny conundrum, suteks tomb, destruct-o-match 3, stuff like that) and I also go on the trading post once in a while. I've actually seen quite a few Neopets games on www.addictinggames.com (if you know what that website is, that has some good games too)


----------



## Benus95 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dont really like noepets or webkinz but i dont hate these things

As for the hedgehog for webkinz all animals are really detailed.

I like www.armorgames.com and www.hallpass.com

Oh addictinggames is good too


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

I used to go on Neopets years ago. I logged in once not too long ago though, to see if I had anything left to give to my friend, but I didn't. I used to have all those fancy pets. 83 Like a Faerie Poogle and Fire Cybunny, Electric Cybunny, and that good stuff. 83

Ah well.

I go on Gaia, Digis, and Wajas now. o.o


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha, never heard of any of those (gaia, digis, and wajas). But yeah I dont have any special paintbrushes, but I do want a Maraquan Shoyru (it looks like a sea turtle!) or a Coconut JubJub


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

r_k_chic47 said:


> Haha, never heard of any of those (gaia, digis, and wajas). But yeah I dont have any special paintbrushes, but I do want a Maraquan Shoyru (it looks like a sea turtle!) or a Coconut JubJub


The maraquan pbs are mega expensive! 6 mil or something  The coconut jubjub is really cute though. I want a cloud jubjub, a snow bruce, and I don't know what else.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I know they are :lol: And I know I'll NEVER have enough money for it, but hey, its nice to think about


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah  I think the only to get that kind of money is to get really lucky with stocks!


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I've never tried the stock market on neopets - I don't really understand how they work anyways. But I know that restocking can sometimes bring in a lot of neopoints, if you know what you're doing


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh the stock market is great and really easy once you get the hang of it. Buy 1000 shares of something at 15 nps and once it rises to 30 nps or more (I like to wait till 45-50) you sell. You can of course wait to see if it goes REALLY high. So far I've made some good change back. A few times I bought 1000 shares of something for 15,000 then sold it for 50,000. Pretty good all in all. If you are interested in learning more I can try to find some game guides for you on it.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, I'm sure I could find a guide. I go to this website called http://www.thedailyneopets.com and they have some GREAT guides on anything you will find on neopets, including games and whatnot. They also have a forum for people to ask questions, so that's helpful if you're on a faerie quest and can't use the shop wizard.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i have a few webkinz too! haha i dont really go on the site much, i just bought them cus they were too cute  i will befinitly have to get the hedgehog one though fer surem i dont have neopets though, il have too look at em lol. has anyone ever heard or the stuffed animals called shooting stars? cus i just bought one the other day because it was a hedgehog :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw the Shootin Stars one too.  But I am not going to pay $15 for it...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

wow $15? i tihnk mine only costed like 9 or 10, but then again it was a gift from someone


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

yes, both shooting stars and webkinz are wicked expensive. I know our webkinz prices have gone up from 13.95 to 15.95 for bigkinz and from 10.95 to 12.95 for lilkinz. as far as i know, Shooting Stars can range anywhere from $12-15. but webkinz are better!

(as i type this, i am cuddling with my manatee webkinz who i named "Gum" lol  )


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

MintyDuhh said:


> I used to go on Neopets years ago. I logged in once not too long ago though, to see if I had anything left to give to my friend, but I didn't. I used to have all those fancy pets. 83 Like a Faerie Poogle and Fire Cybunny, Electric Cybunny, and that good stuff. 83
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> I go on Gaia, Digis, and Wajas now. o.o


Gaia! <3333 That was my life from like 6th grade to senior year of high school. I started playing a lot again when Zomg! came out but now I don't really get on anymore. I love my avi though and I have a kiki kitty which used to be the most expensive item on the site. Don't know if it is anymore.

Also I play neopets too. My username is alyssinreality on there too (and gaia I think) if anyone wants to add me. although I probably won't be checking gaia anytime soon.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

alyssinreality, welcome to 2008.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please don't re-open old posts from many years ago. Thank you.


----------

